# This is SO appropriate.. LOL



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Wonder if she'll report it to the Ferguson Police??

No Justice, No Peace! #Ferguson Protest Leader Has Car Stolen During ?F*ck the Police? Rally | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Good one LOL


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Never &%*# with police.. :lol: sorry, I had to


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Hilarious! That made my day a little better. Thanks.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

How dare you people find happiness in someone else's misfortune. 
Bad, bad forum members!! lol


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey, does anyone want to buy a slightly used Saturn. I decided I really don't like green after All.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hilarious! 

What irony, now that some homie decided to "redistribute her Saturn, she's suddenly against socialistic redistribution of wealth! I'm sure she voted often for redistribution of mine and your hard earned money. Stupid protestor.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

That was a good one


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

Makes me all to happy.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh god, thank you for that.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm sure that the police will dedicate the appropriate resources that this situation warrants. Squat!!!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

So who did they call to report it?

"F**K you pig! By the way, I need to report a stolen car."

"Yeah, we'll get right on that ma'am"


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

New billboard that went up in/near Ferguson. lol


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Waaaait.... She actually called police to report her stolen car?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

KARMA is a bitch baby !


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

That is the very definition of irony. Sounds like it was repurposed from one ahole to another. I wish them both the worst.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bwhahaha!!!!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

The Saturn is running great, I can only get 3 bales of hay in it so...I am gonna part it out


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Jeep said:


> The Saturn is running great, I can only get 3 bales of hay in it so...I am gonna part it out


+ 10.


----------

